
I Tried to Make My Dog an Instagram Celebrity. I Failed - xenophon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/05/technology/personaltech/instagram-influencers-dogs-food.html
======
joshuaunitus
Lol, fun idea and cute corgi :)

